# Emergency Beacon



## ericash25 (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a 99 Grizzly 600 with a 54 inch plow and was wondering if anyone knew a good place to attach a magnetic amber beacon so it can be seen from front and back. Here is a picture from the front and side but I do not know if they will work.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't upload


----------



## ericash25 (Oct 27, 2015)

Okay, do you know anywhere good to place?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just upload the pics you the site.
I've got a thought, but wanna see if it would work


----------



## ericash25 (Oct 27, 2015)

I am trying to but it says that the uploads are failing


----------



## ericash25 (Oct 27, 2015)

This is not mine but is exactly the same. http://servicemanualspro.info/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/10186537_20107517727.jpg


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Only way to be seen from the front and back would be a pole that would mount to the rack and stick a foot or so above your head..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's exactly what I was thinking ram..a pole light of sorts.


----------



## ericash25 (Oct 27, 2015)

I ended up just getting a Nilight 72 LED strobe lights but thanks for your help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Pics or it never happened, that's the rule.


----------



## Rltkmkc (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm using the one from Montana Jacks http://www.montanajacks.com/products/cb-1300 It works okay I did away with the straps and welded a piece of square tube to the back rack and use a pin to hold it up.


----------



## ericash25 (Oct 27, 2015)

Here's the link to the lights that I got.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks good. More profession than the pole sticking up, although it sounded like you just wanted one light. Regardless, I think what you ended up doing looks the best.


----------

